# DashHawk Gen II



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I am looking at getting the dashhawk gen II and was wondering how many people on this forum use it and their opinions about this product. I just started researching the dashhawk on some websites. It appears that you can monitor almost everything on the engine. I saw it even will record 0-60 times 1/4 mile times as well. For those who have it I thought I read that you can change the color of display to match your vehicle? Do they have red? I saw that jhp.com has a cool bracket for the dashhawk that makes it look like a part of your dash. 

I originally was going to get the dash pod which looks great, but only holds two gauges and the easy plug in is for gto's built before a certain date or you have to purchase some wiring harness and tear dash apart.(no thanks). I guess the dashhawk just plugs into the old port under the dash were I hooked my programmer up to. anyway, if any of you dashhawk user could give me some information on the product and where you purchased yours at, it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

Dash hawk:
Vector Motorsports - DashHawk Generation 2 Kit

JHP Dashhawk bezel:

http://www.jhp.com.au/jhpgto/InteriorAccessoriess/dashhawk-h.jpg

Bezel is almost as expensive as dashhawk unit! It looks good though. Wish could find one cheaper!

Or this one by hypertech, which will probally interfere with my superchips!

Hypertech HyperPAC- PFYC


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the DASH HAWK. It is great. you can mount it just about anywhere and it can do hundreds of functions, 0-60 times, 1/4 mile times, it will monitor your trans temp. IATs, oil pressure, coolant temps, engine timing, and the list just goes ON & ON


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

It's awesome- that is number 11 on my list.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe it may be my next purchase this spring. Wife was gonna buy me an Iphone for freakin' valentines day, I think I'll send her a link to the dash hawk:lol:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

It is a good investment. you will be glad you have it


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Did you hear the one about the guy that could not afford a BlackBerry; he opted for the cheaper DingleBerry and found out it was just a piece of crap...:willy:



NJgoat said:


> I believe it may be my next purchase this spring. Wife was gonna buy me an Iphone for freakin' valentines day, I think I'll send her a link to the dash hawk:lol:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

LOWET said:


> It is a good investment. you will be glad you have it


Yea, I trusted you on the AEM, so i'll probally get the dashhawk when I get some extra dough gathered together. Where did you purchase yours from, I'll probally order mine over the web.:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Did you hear the one about the guy that could not afford a BlackBerry; he opted for the cheaper DingleBerry and found out it was just a piece of crap...:willy:


Your not right.:lol:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Yea, I trusted you on the AEM, so i'll probally get the dashhawk when I get some extra dough gathered together. Where did you purchase yours from, I'll probally order mine over the web.:cheers


I purchased mine right from my speed shop


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I purchased mine right from my speed shop


Yea, I could probally go up to my local auto parts store, Advance Auto or Napa and see if they can get one in. While I'm crusin' the beat, I'll stop in and ask 'em. Thank.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Vector calls it the "DashHawk Generation 2", but they don't give a part number that I can find. Everywhere else (like Summit for example) lists it as "MSD-13100". Are these the same, and is this the right one for a '06 GTO?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

kegbelly said:


> Vector calls it the "DashHawk Generation 2", but they don't give a part number that I can find. Everywhere else (like Summit for example) lists it as "MSD-13100". Are these the same, and is this the right one for a '06 GTO?


Yes, that is right. The dash hawk II will work for a variety of vehicles. One of the websites shows the list of vehicles. There isn't a certain dash hawk for a certain vehicle. Here it is from Maryland speed. Click on link below. I'll probally order it from whoever has free shipping. My local autopart stores would have to order it. Look at bottom of ad, it says more vehicle specific parameters are coming soon. Wonder if we should wait. I'll try to check the dash hawk website to see if there has been any more updates for it.

MSD Dashhawk CAN Bus Vehicle Information Display [MSD13100] - $398.67$299.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I may order mine from maryland speed. I see it is updateable through usb cable through your computer. That is what I like about my superchips programmer, hopefully it wont outdate itself too soon.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> Yes, that is right. The dash hawk II will work for a variety of vehicles. One of the websites shows the list of vehicles. There isn't a certain dash hawk for a certain vehicle. Here it is from Maryland speed. Click on link below. I'll probally order it from whoever has free shipping. My local autopart stores would have to order it. Look at bottom of ad, it says more vehicle specific parameters are coming soon. Wonder if we should wait. I'll try to check the dash hawk website to see if there has been any more updates for it.
> 
> MSD Dashhawk CAN Bus Vehicle Information Display [MSD13100] - $398.67$299.95 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!


Thanks NJGoat. I've looked at MarylandSpeed.com already, I was just shopping around to see if I could find one at a lower price and wanted to be sure I was looking at the right one.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

kegbelly said:


> Thanks NJGoat. I've looked at MarylandSpeed.com already, I was just shopping around to see if I could find one at a lower price and wanted to be sure I was looking at the right one.


Let me know what you find and how you make out on the dashhawk


----------

